# Android Netbook 2.2



## Tiffany Leahann (Oct 12, 2014)

I have an Android Netbook 2.2, and it powers on but wont go any further than the Android robot. Can anyone me? I,ve tryed manually reseting it by using the reset button; also tried the power button but that didn't work. I'm at my wits end.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Is this a new issue?

What is the make and model number of the unit?


----------



## Tiffany Leahann (Oct 12, 2014)

Android OS 2.2
Kernel 2.6.32
Build Number V1.5.2


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make and model of the unit, not OS standards.

Also, is this a new issue?


----------



## Tiffany Leahann (Oct 12, 2014)

That's as much as I know. 
This is as far as I can get into the Netbook.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll ask for a third time, is this a new problem?

See if you can boot into safe mode:

How to Reboot Android Device into Safe Mode - Android Beginners Guide


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Tiffany Leahann said:


> That's as much as I know.
> This is as far as I can get into the Netbook.



still need the model number of it too. it should be on the case somewhere.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what is the makers name and what model from their range of netbooks do you have 
IE Archos,Gonote,Goclever.


----------

